# Goldie`s Back!



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey all - I got my modem fried in a power surge & just got my puter back - where is everybody??? I feel like a lost ball in high weeds...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

howdy goldie, i'm still here, regulary checking the post. I noticed you didn't post last weekend, was wondering what has happened, but now i hear you fried your modem, is not a funny thing, luckely i've got 2 of these things overhere 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

BW, I was talking to the comp doc this am about that - I need another puter for backup...mine goes off about every 4-6 months - Halloween day was last time - modem again!

I will try to get a second one soon...I really missed you guys!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

After I get settled in I`ll get a second one - by the way, I love that avatar!


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

that's crappy, and do you know what the cause is? missed you to 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

I missed you badly - all of you! And the nearest town with a puter is only 1600 people - gawd, everybody knows all yer bizness around here - lol! Jeez...


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

Goldie,

If it is the Modem everytime, just buy a backup modem.

My N Laws go through the samething, the live in the middle of no where and it seems the modem gets fried twice a year by bad storms. 

It is really easy to do, You pull one out and out the other in. Buy the same modem and you will not have to worry about drivers..


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, GR. This is the 3rd time I have had mine replaced. I am so totally inept on a puter - I have a man come & work on it for me - this was 2 trips for $70 total - it costs a bit, but he keeps it running...


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

I hate to see people spend that kind of money

A modem is as easy to replace

Have him show you next time


----------



## automatic (Apr 4, 2005)

Were glad to have ya back chica!!!
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Gr, I will - next time I see him (and I hope its many months!) I will ask him about that - he put one in, & it didn`t work - came back & put in a second one in & it was okay.

Auto, I am SOOOOO glad to be back!


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 4, 2005)

actually, $70 isnt that bad considering that includes modem, install, and house call.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Two house calls, man - a 45 min. drive one-way - not bad at all - but he knows me - I called him 2 X`s back when I was working, for pc repair too:::sigh:::lol


----------



## rasta (Apr 28, 2006)

welcome home ms goldie .i missed you


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 29, 2006)

Rasta that post was a year ago, i'm afraid Goldie haven't returned yet.


----------



## rasta (May 2, 2006)

sorry never looked at the date very hi at the time ,,,,,,,,,but i do miss her


----------



## MarPassion (May 2, 2006)

You can give her a PM and maybe she's gets it.


----------

